# 8122 Forward Clutch Slipping



## Trailhead4x4 (Nov 22, 2010)

I recently picked up an 8122 tractor to plow snow this winter. I noticed that after about 20 minutes of operation, the forward clutch seems to get very "lazy", kind of like when brakes on a car fade. It works, but seems to slip but then fully engage. The reverse clutch never fades at all, and if I let the tractor cool for 5 minutes, or even just idle for a bit, the forward clutch seems to work more normally again. This tractor also always seems to smell like hot lubricant, but doesn't seem to have any leaks. The smell to me is just like the tan GAA grease used on military equipment if anyone here is familiar with that stuff. The clutch material is still about 10mm thick, so I don't think the clutch is worn out, and it engages very tightly, I've already been through the adjustment process. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

If the clutch lining is riveted on, then take it off and visually inspect it. If there are no rivets, then try sanding it to get rid of the glaze. If that does not solve it then the lining is cooked and needs to be replaced. The new riveted-on clutch material is very grabby and replacing the old material with new has always fixed a slippy clutch for me.

The direction clutches should be removed yearly and the splines cleaned and greased. That task is commonly missed by most owners.


----------



## Trailhead4x4 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks! I'll pull it off this weekend and check those things out. Also didn't know about cleaning and greasing the splines, I'll do that too. Is there any where I can find a maintenance schedule that would include all of these things that need done annually?


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

The original owners manual is at http://gravelymanuals.com/pdf/810_812_814_816_OM_19730300.pdf

While there is no mention of direction clutch lubrication in the original manual, it is however mentioned in a later manual. See page 16 of http://gravelymanuals.com/pdf/8000_Series_Op_Man_0978.pdf

The maintenance schedule which includes yearly greasing of the splines appears in the latest G series manuals at http://gravelymanuals.com


----------

